# Vibrations



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

Just got done reworking my Johnny Lighting chassis. Had a little play in rear axle fixed it with super glue. Next , was installed wizzard gears and lapped them they are running smooth and no binding same with cluster gear and crown no binding everything is smooth from arm pinion gear back to rear axle. Ok here is my question tuned my brushes in had them set just right tested on power source without idler gear in and i get vibration when arm wines down any thoughts would be great on how to fix. Thank you !


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

*vibration*

sounds like you may have some slop in the arm hole


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Take the idler out and test the motor only. If thats a no go....

take the tires, wheels, and axle off and retest. Work your way back to the pinion. 

The ....er....uh.....quality of some parts leave something to be desired.


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

I will check everything out again ,but i do know when i take the idler out and test motor it is just not smooth a low reving maybe i should also learn how to balance arms. when slop in the arm hole how much is to much? It just didnt seem there was alot but there was some.


----------

